# Choke for Mossberg 535



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

I am looking for a turkey choke that i can shoot hevi shot through for my mossberg 535 turkey gun. It came with an xx full turkey choke but it is lead only, i want to shoot hevi shot. Let me know if you have something you want to get rid of.


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

Best choke I have seen yet is a gobblin thunder by Kicks.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Isaac_62 said:


> Best choke I have seen yet is a gobblin thunder by Kicks.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Chuck Boswell makes a great "LEAD ONLY" choke.. Kicks are well built and from personal experience they will handle hevi loads at my own risk.. For some reason he refuses to put his stamp of approval on them for any heavier than lead load besides Win XTD Range. 

To the OP.. What is your price range?


----------



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

I only paid $259.00 for the turkey gun at dicks(mossberg 535 realtree hardwoods green camo, 22" barrel) on clearance, so i am willing to get a good choke for it? I have looked at the carlson's ported turkey chokes for $50.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

iceoiler said:


> I only paid $259.00 for the turkey gun at dicks(mossberg 535 realtree hardwoods green camo, 22" barrel) on clearance, so i am willing to get a good choke for it? I have looked at the carlson's ported turkey chokes for $50.


If I were you I would look at Hevi 13 in the 6 or 7 or the Mag Blend.. 

For chokes I would look to Pure Gold, Indian Creek or Sum Toy.. 

Pure Gold is now offering a 660 which should work well with the 7s or 6s.. Also a 670 which should work well with the Mag Blend or 6s.. 

Indian Creek makes a great choke that performs well with hevi shot..Both Pure Gold and Indian Creek offer a money back guarantee on there chokes.. 

Sum Toy is a newer player in the premium choke market.. William is a great guy and really knows how to choke a gun.. He is willing to work with you and take the time and swap different constrictions to you are happy with your load choke combo..


----------

